# CJC 1295 no DAC (Mod GRF 129) / Ipamorelin.  3 month Report



## jc240 (Apr 26, 2021)

Much of this is in my intro but I recently started dieting and working out again after a long layoff due to injury.  Been dieting for the last 2 and a half months and working out the last 3 weeks or so.  I’ve also been taking CJC 1295 no DAC / Ipamorelin for just shy of three months.  Dosage is 166mcg CJC and 300 mcg Ipamorelin a day.

 There hasn’t been anything dramatically noticeable in how I feel,  since I started taking peptides except for sleep.  I feel like I have more energy but that could also be attributed to my change in diet and excercise.  Either way it’s not significant.  I’ve also noticed that my joints and body don’t ache as much when I first wake up in the morning, but again nothing hugely significant.

 Years ago I got quite out of shape and began a similar routine to get back  in shape, as what I’m doing now.    I checked my phone and found  still had my weight loss history from a wait loss app.   I noted that my average weight loss per week was 1.9 pounds, back then.  My currentl weight loss is 2.6 pounds per week since I’ve been taking the peptides.  There are a lot of vairables here that could account for the increased weight loss but it is possible the peptides are responsible.

 One thing the peptiedes definitely do is help me sleep better.  I don’t think I’ve ever slept better since taking peptides.  

 With the dosing schedule and cost I’m not sure I will continue.  I think it does provide benefit but not sure if it’s worth it for me.

 I think good sleep is often underrated for building muscle and general fitness.  What I may do is titrate my dosage down and see if there is a minimum dose that I could take before I go to bed to reap the benefits.  I’ve read that it takes up to six months for the peptides to really start working.  I plan on staying on it for two more months and record my observations.  Will update then.  Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Apr 26, 2021)

JC, I have been looking into a similar run, primarily for joint support and "feel good" and recovery purposes,  while keeping side effects to the minimum. 
For what it's worth, would you recommend this cycle, or do you think one would have better luck with a low/moderate test/deca cycle?

Thanks for sharing and logging.


----------



## jscan1 (Apr 27, 2021)

Im not sure how old you are "OldeBull!" Im 54 and feel I got pretty much nothing out of peptides except for better sleep mentioned above. My Dr. (Hormone guy) also said as we age peptides have marginal results if any (Wish I had the science behind why, I just can't remember what he said) You can add 2-4 IU of HGH and you'll get amazing results if you stick with it for the long game (at least 6 months)  As For Test/Deca , this is the old guy dream combo! I had my right hip replaced in my forties and thought I was heading toward having my left one done, a small dose of deca with my TRT and I have zero hip pain (I had days where I limped from pain beforehand) and think ill prolong a replacement by years!


----------



## jc240 (Apr 30, 2021)

OldeBull1 said:


> JC, I have been looking into a similar run, primarily for joint support and "feel good" and recovery purposes,  while keeping side effects to the minimum.
> For what it's worth, would you recommend this cycle, or do you think one would have better luck with a low/moderate test/deca cycle?
> 
> Thanks for sharing and logging.



Although,  they do slightly different things I think you will get more bang for your buck on the test/deca.  I've been on TRT for quite a few years now.  The effects of the peptides are far more subtle.  I guess if money were no object do both.  From my experience the peptides  do have positive effect.  Just may not be worth it due to the inconvenience of pinning twice a day and the cost.


----------



## jc240 (Apr 30, 2021)

jscan1 said:


> Im not sure how old you are "OldeBull!" Im 54 and feel I got pretty much nothing out of peptides except for better sleep mentioned above. My Dr. (Hormone guy) also said as we age peptides have marginal results if any (Wish I had the science behind why, I just can't remember what he said) You can add 2-4 IU of HGH and you'll get amazing results if you stick with it for the long game (at least 6 months)  As For Test/Deca , this is the old guy dream combo! I had my right hip replaced in my forties and thought I was heading toward having my left one done, a small dose of deca with my TRT and I have zero hip pain (I had days where I limped from pain beforehand) and think ill prolong a replacement by years!




Thanks for the info.  I'm only 46 but feeling like I'm 76.  Years of abusing my body without thought have caught up to me.  The peptides do work, it's just that the results are very minimal compared to inconvenience and cost.  I'm mainly looking for general well being and pain relief.  May have to try some deca along with my TRT.  Interested in HGH but cost plus the vast amount of unreliable sources keeps me from going down that road for now.


----------

